# Messerschmitt 262 HG III



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Amusing Hobby's new 1/48 plastic kit of the proposed "advanced Me-262" concept, as it mat have appeared in service with JG1.

Lotsa pics:


Amusing Hobby Messerschmitt Me-262 HG III


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

What a cool plane. I had never seen this before. As always, great modeling job. I really like the base and it's small details. Awesome!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

One of my favorite '46 fighters - a really slick design. Great modeling work as always!

How is the kit?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool plane--very well executed as usual.  I like the nose's similarity to the standard Me262.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, the whole fuselage and tail are standard Me-262. The engine nacelles and wings are the difference, plus the lower, sleeker canopy.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Yeah, the whole fuselage and tail are standard Me-262. The engine nacelles and wings are the difference, plus the lower, sleeker canopy.


Ah! Gotcha. Makes a lot of sense, then.


----------

